# Striper trolling / T&B rig



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

Last year was my first season yak fishing. I pretty much stuck to trolling the beach with bomber plugs, and stretch 11's. Had a few day that I did well on stripers but no keepers. This year I am trying to figure out what will put the larger fish in the yak if they are around. I have read about about these T&B rigs that yakers in NJ and north use. Apparently they are deadly to the cows. I have never seen or heard of anyone from DE or south using them. Any thoughts on these rigs? For those who are unfamiliar, its those crazy lures made out of surgical tubing.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Do you mean tube & worm? I use some home made ones.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Big Chat about it on Stripersonline.com*

Not trying to promote another board, but this topic was covered pretty well on that message board. The Tube and Worm is more popular up north, and they have some pretty good success with it. I would check threads there.


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks, I will look there.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

live eels have really turned on here in our area. the northern states swear by t&w's why not here? its cheap eels. 
ken c


----------

